# Just need an AMAZING setup



## ilikesoldat (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey guys, I've been snowboarding a good 5 years now I think, never as much as I'd like to so I'm not great, this is what I can do

I can go down even the really steep ass trails without a problem and without falling (I can even book it without using the edges to the point where every tiny bump lifts me a little, but my board is stiff and meant for fast speed), I used to be able to flatground backside 360 last season, I've only landed one 360 off a jump that was frontside 2 seasons ago, I can go down basic boxes and stuff but this year I really want to go hard and get better, I'm tired of being really freaking bad.

Anyway I know it's a bad excuse but I want to blame a lot of it on my equipment, I selected all of it without knowing crap about it, got a too big snowboard for my height and weight, didn't know boots and bindings or even the board had a flex rating, so they could be all different flex ratings. I just matched it to color. When I ride a friends' board, it is so much better

The type of board, boots, and bindings I want is so that I can do sick presses and butters and stuff on, but also so that I can get BIG ASS air and pop. But I would really like to be able to do BOTH. Can anyone recommend a recent model of boots,bindings,board that I can just get big ass air on and be able to do nice terrain tricks too? I say recent model because I suppose technology gets better every year lol. I can spend up to 800 on all three. If possible, also some stylish looking stuff too so it looks good all together. But big ass air + good ass terrain takes precedence over looking stylish.

BTW my height is 5'8" and im 155 pounds

I know it's a lot to ask, but I REALLY WANT to get good this season


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

What is the equipment you currently have? 

Being good for big jumps requires a bit of stiffness and stability, whereas presses and butters are easier on a softer board, so there will be a bit of a trade off. Personally I'd go for something mid-stiff with a CRC profile. Good edge hold, plenty of pop, rocker in the middle keeps it playful. Something like a NS Proto HD or Libtech TRS, Rome 390 bosses, and a mid flex boot as well that fits perfectly.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ilikesoldat said:


> I know it's a lot to ask, but I REALLY WANT to get good this season


ride 100 days.

Otherwise your gear is just gonna continue to mysteriously disappoint.

Its cool that you want better gear, and chances are you are due for an upgrade. But getting better this year has about 1% to do with all that new gear you are gonna get and how many days you can spend on the mountain. I'll give a few extra percent to the false confidence new shit gives cuz even if its false it often works.

Seems like you want a park board? Do some reading.

Check out some well fitted 32 Tm-Twos.

Aftermarket insoles like Remind.

Get a twin.

What are u riding now?

Be prepared to not find the pop and butterability in the same board at the same level. One usually precludes teh other. If u can butter it doesn't matter.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Phedder said:


> What is the equipment you currently have?
> 
> Being good for big jumps requires a bit of stiffness and stability, whereas presses and butters are easier on a softer board, so there will be a bit of a trade off. Personally I'd go for something mid-stiff with a CRC profile. Good edge hold, plenty of pop, rocker in the middle keeps it playful. Something like a NS Proto HD or Libtech TRS, Rome 390 bosses, and a mid flex boot as well that fits perfectly.


I like those suggestions. But like snowklinger said - getting new gear isn't going to turn you into Torstein Horgmo over night. Take some lessons and spend a lot of time practicing. Also don't worry so much about matching colors and all that bullshit. No one even sees (or cares) if your gear matches when you're riding.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

radiomuse210 said:


> Also don't worry so much about matching colors and all that bullshit. No one even sees (or cares) if your gear matches when you're riding.


Amen. if it matches, bonus.....but it should never be a deal breaker.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> ride 100 days.
> 
> Otherwise your gear is just gonna continue to mysteriously disappoint.
> 
> ...


Tottally with you. Becoming a better rider > expensive gear.


----------



## ilikesoldat (Dec 29, 2013)

the board is pretty old, its called nitro target recoil, the bindings are forum but idk what kind, boots are dc also idk what model. umm, so you all really think I should just keep snowboarding? all my stuff is white and like all yellowing cuz of the age and sitting in my basement lol, i wanted something good since I feel it'll make me commit more. it's kind of like when I started skateboarding and had a crap k-mart board and sucked for a long time, then when i got a better board I was able to actually do stuff. the main reason i think my gear is trash is because the snowboard is like 150cm and im 5'8 155lb, it has like no flex. when i use my friends, im able to manual all way down the mountain, and do cooler butters

but if you guys think 100 days ill do 100 days, i think i got a good 30 down


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

$380 gets you a Flow Chill with Fuse Hybrids from me. Both in like new condition and pretty much the closest thing to what you want. A super poppy jibbier board with a little bit stiffer binding.

flow.com look em up. I have a thread in the for sale section with pics.


----------



## FL4T_WRX (Dec 3, 2014)

I say stick to what you have, but if you have the money and it isn't going to break the bank then why not get new stuff. The first ever board i bought was a 2012 burton aftermath (msrp 450, only paid 290) last November and i loved it!!. Edge hold was nice, a little stiffer tho and since it was camber i wasn't too great on rails and stuff. I noticed a crack on the top of the board so sent it to burton and the accepted it and gave $540 TOWARDS A NEW BORAD!!!!! I like to think i have the same sorta skills as you and I'm gonna buy the burton custom, not sure whether i want flying V or not tho. Bindings i don't know anything about other than i want burton genesis best. Boots i haven't a clue either. Hope i helped


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

I would get nice comfortable boots. Make sure you have somebody fit them for you in a store (this may take an hour or two, some annoyance on the fitters end and a tip would be good).

This will be the start. I can't agree with Klinger enough though, more time on the mountain will be your best bet but if your boots suck, so will everything else.


----------



## ilikesoldat (Dec 29, 2013)

ok so i came to the decision im going to stay with same board and bindings, enough complaining

why is it that the boots need to be so well fit? can someone explain that to me? also how would you describe the perfect fit?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

1.seriousry

2. if there is any slop you move your foot or leg but board does not feel movement, hello tree

3. anything short of a great fit isn't comfortable

4. moving to VT with JetFalcons Dad.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ilikesoldat said:


> ok so i came to the decision im going to stay with same board and bindings, enough complaining
> 
> why is it that the boots need to be so well fit? can someone explain that to me? also how would you describe the perfect fit?


Nah, buy new boots, and buy my setup which is super cheap, new stuff, and what you're looking for.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

speedjason said:


> Tottally with you. Becoming a better rider > expensive gear.



I could watch this guy ride for hours. I want to locate him and get some lessons - definitely putting my time in to eventually look that effortless and skillful.


To OP - I get where you are coming from. I just upgraded my board this year and it's a BLAST. Definitely reignited some of that passion - and is correctly sized (had two boards in the past - one too small and one too soft for my size. Was sized according to height, and I'm pretty short, so I was always given the youth boards) I think will help me progress a bit easier. However, this is after 3 seasons of 30-40 days. If anything, pick up Nivek's deal - you really can't beat a decent setup like that for the price and it will take you pretty far before you need to upgrade again. The boots are probably the first thing you should look at though. I noticed in your other post you were getting advice from Wired and he's a great resource. Go in store and try some on. A nice snug (but not painful) fit is what you are after. After you break them in, they will fit like a warm, snug pair of slippers. I'm looking into getting some insoles for my boots this season.


----------



## GraydonShreds (Dec 9, 2014)

I've been riding 5 years, when you says 150 and that you are 5'8 you mean that you find it large or small for how you ride, I am 5'8 too and 130 lbs, I ride 151. also when you say a new board is mostly confidence, there are some cases where different equipment actually makes way more then a psychological difference. I am able to pop so much more with my new board and I can Ollie twice as high without doing anything different... Buttering is more related to stiffness then length I find :hairy:


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

speedjason said:


> Tottally with you. Becoming a better rider > expensive gear.



I get your point here, but it's kind of a misnomer. Yes, he's riding a shitty broken board, but he's obviously a very skilled rider. Thus, he can understand the board's weaknesses and compensate for them. A beginner rider probably can't do that.

I had such a hard time learning on shitty rental boards. Dull edges, capped ends, heavy, etc etc. As a beginner I never even knew there was anything 'bad' about the boards. Until I switched to my own, brand new board I would've never known anything was off.

Though I agree with you that as long as your board is in good shape, just ride it. There's no need to over think things when you're on the bunnies and greens.


----------

